# Willard/Chevron Mitigation Projects



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2010)

If there is a silver lining coming from the Chevron spill, I guess this may be it:

http://www.deq.utah.gov/locations/G/greatsaltlake/willardbay/mitigationsfunds.htm

Let DEQ know your thoughts.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

It seems to me that projects around the spill site and down river (so to speak) would have first use of this money. I do see things I would question as to why they are on the list.


----------

